# new hidey hole and pic's



## kristian101 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey all,
Went to the pet shop today and got a birds nest for 5 bucks
then went to bunnings got myself a couple of brackets, screwed the birds nest into the enclosure and voila let me know what you think 
i dont think it looks to bad, 
now just have to wait and see if he use's it..

also a few pics


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Feb 12, 2011)

I would think he should use it, I tried that once and my snakes loved it. I quite like the jungle's cage too.


----------



## kristian101 (Feb 12, 2011)

thanks!! yeah i had one on the floor of his encolsure previously and he didnt want a bar of it and he's been getting pretty snappy lately so hopefully this fixes it..


----------



## Chicken (Feb 12, 2011)

Very nice, i'd think he would use it, i certainly would it looks really nice! (if i were a snake) It looks great but i'd be careful of all those stick you have stacked up, just make sure its nice and stable.


----------



## kristian101 (Feb 13, 2011)

cheers reptilerookie. 
ah those sticks are all screwed together its not just a balancing act lol..


----------



## saximus (Feb 14, 2011)

I like the idea of these bird nests. I'm still trying to decide whether I should use them or go to the trouble of making my own with expand foam. Have you modified it so you can open it to get the snake out? 
I love that last pic too. Nice snake


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 14, 2011)

i had the trouble with one of these boxes i didnt modify it and my snake sat in there for ever couldnt get him out lol


----------



## kristian101 (Feb 14, 2011)

saximus said:


> I like the idea of these bird nests. I'm still trying to decide whether I should use them or go to the trouble of making my own with expand foam. Have you modified it so you can open it to get the snake out?
> I love that last pic too. Nice snake


 
i was going to make one similar but then i went to the pet shop and for 5 bucks cant go wrong.
i didnt modify it as the lid just slides off the top so you can reach in if your game enough lol..

thanks for your comment on the pic. just a fluke i had him out and was taking photo's.


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 14, 2011)

they are a great idea. did you seal the inside of it ?? maybe get a spare and seal it a few times now and give it chance to air out. (seal all the inside not just the floor) the smell of stale snake urine is not pretty and will have you reaching for a peg and the nearest bin to chuck the bird box into


----------



## kristian101 (Feb 15, 2011)

yeah thats a good idea jaxrtfm i didnt really think about that, might do that tonight.
thanks


----------



## Trench (Feb 15, 2011)

I use a gourd for the samething, I got it from the pet store for $5, came with holes already drilled and a hook to hang it up,
My jungle pythons love it


----------



## Constantine200 (Feb 15, 2011)

That bird box sounds like a good idea, at 5 bucks it is cheap enough but will modify mine with a removable lid to gain access. Thanks for the ideas guys.


----------



## kristian101 (Feb 15, 2011)

I think most of them cone with a removable lid already.


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 15, 2011)

I havent seen one of these type hides that hasn't got 'human access' one way or another, some are a lift up lid, others have a sliding lid or side. the choice would depend on the snakes attitude, although i think a side access would be easier than coming in overhead, especially for the owners of nervous snakes


----------



## Constantine200 (Feb 15, 2011)

Ok, a sliding one would be best I think.


----------

